
Planetary Society Announces Test Flight for Privately Funded Spacecraft - ghosh
http://www.planetary.org/press-room/releases/2015/planetary-society-announces.html
======
robin_reala
Let’s hope this goes better than the last time the Planetary Society tried to
deploy a solar sail:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_sail#Solar_sail_propulsi...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_sail#Solar_sail_propulsion_attempts)

